# Camera Raw Plugin for CS5 (opens 5D Mark III files)



## Lance James (Apr 25, 2012)

Here is a link to the beta version for CS5 from Adobe.

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw6-7.html

I just installed it.


----------

